# New druga mod and luxotic



## Havana Vape Co (20/11/18)

Hi do any vendors have this items in stock

The new druga mod and wismec luxotic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (20/11/18)

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/18)

Ah the Druga Foxy, a good looking mod that, haven’t seen them in the wild though. Luxotics are all sold out, haven’t had any requests for them in ages @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Havana Vape Co (20/11/18)

I saw the druga at sir vape Ryan had it looks good however my customer wants the luxotic says he likes it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

